# Metallica live tuning



## potatohead (Jan 20, 2010)

So, I just got this live in Nimes, France blu-ray yesterday and have watched it a couple times already. I am confused about something though... The following is the guitars Hammet used, and the songs they were used for:

Mummy ESP:
Blackened
Creeping Death
Fuel
Dyers Eve
Enter Sandman

Dracula ESP:
Harvester of Sorrow
Broken, Beat and Scarred

Another graphic ESP (Betty Boop maybe?):
Cyanide

Les Paul:
Fade to Black
Nothing Else Matters

Jackson Rhoads:
Sad But True
Seek and Destroy

Ouija ESP:
All Nightmare Long

Black "Caution" ESP:
Motorbreath
Stone Cold Crazy
One

Flying V ESP copy:
Day That Never Comes
Master of Puppets


Now, I am wondering how he can play songs that are in different tunings, with the same guitar. For example, the Rhoads. Now, they were not played back to back, so I suppose since it's a fixed bridge the techs could change tuning on it. But, the Mummy for another example, was used for the first three songs listed all in a row. I am not 100% sure but I am pretty certain Fuel is not in standard, and the other two songs are. Also the Dracula is playing two different tunings, and although they are not played back to back, I highly doubt the techs are re-tuning a trem guitar in the middle of a show?

Anyway, how are they doing this? Are they just altering the frets their playing?


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 20, 2010)

from what I have understood, metallica has played in Eb live for YEARS with the exception of the newer stuff.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 20, 2010)

Does the tuning audibly change when listening to the songs? they might not even bother changing tuning.
The other obvious thing is, if the tuning IS changing, that he has more than one of each guitar


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 20, 2010)

goth_fiend said:


> from what I have understood, metallica has played in Eb live for YEARS with the exception of the newer stuff.



All of his guitars sans the Jackson Rhodes, should be in Eb Standard. 

The Jackson is in D Standard. They've been playing Seek and Destroy in that tuning in recent years. 

As for the Guitar used in Cyanide, that's a string thru M-II Custom with all the Mysticism motifs:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 20, 2010)

I suppose if he uses D standard, he can quite easy tune to drop C for any of those songs like St. ANger etc.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 20, 2010)

The secret is in the wah pedal


----------



## setsuna7 (Jan 20, 2010)

Everything that was(Kill,Ride,Puppetz,Justice,Black)standard tuning are now played in Eb,same goes for DM songs,execpt AllNightmare Long,drop Db,all St.Anger songs stays drop C.Seek and Destroy is played in D STANDARD cause I believe Jaymz can't scream anymore...


----------



## -One- (Jan 20, 2010)

All of his guitars except for the Ouija and his Jackson Rhoads are tuned to Eb, the live tuning for most Metallica material.

The Ouija is tuned to Drop C#, the live tuning for _All Nightmare Long_.

The Jackson Rhoads is tuned to D standard, the tuning for _Sad But True_, and the live tuning for _Seek & Destroy_.

Hope that helps.


----------



## potatohead (Jan 20, 2010)

Very cool info

The songs do sound different, aside from the fact they play faster live than on the albums (which is crazy) but I figured it was just the amp changes over the years or what not. I guess they had to change though if it makes it easier on Hetfield's vocals. I like the way they improvise a lot live, the solos and what not are not the same as the albums, which is great. I have seen them live five times and I haven't noticed this as much as the more recent concerts. 

Another question... If he's only using three tunings, why eight different guitars? Is it a point of them not staying in tune for more than 2 - 3 songs or is it just more of a preference thing?


----------



## sessionswan (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm sure it's both a bit of preference as well as the old "why does a dog lick his balls?" scenario. I mean if you can...why not?


----------



## -One- (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, consider that between Hetfield and Hammett, they have over 750 guitars. I'm sure they get bored playing the same one over and over every night


----------



## potatohead (Jan 20, 2010)

-One- said:


> Well, consider that between Hetfield and Hammett, they have over 750 guitars. I'm sure they get bored playing the same one over and over every night


 
Yeah, that is pretty crazy really. They definately have the old stand-by's though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 20, 2010)

potatohead said:


> Very cool info
> 
> The songs do sound different, aside from the fact they play faster live than on the albums (which is crazy) but I figured it was just the amp changes over the years or what not. I guess they had to change though if it makes it easier on Hetfield's vocals. I like the way they improvise a lot live, the solos and what not are not the same as the albums, which is great. I have seen them live five times and I haven't noticed this as much as the more recent concerts.
> 
> Another question... If he's only using three tunings, why eight different guitars? Is it a point of them not staying in tune for more than 2 - 3 songs or is it just more of a preference thing?


 
I'm assuming it's more aesthetic and preference than anything else. Almost all their guitars are configurated similar in terms of electronics (Hammett puts dual EMG 81s on practically everything) and they have plenty of them in use. 

Kirk uses a Les Paul for the St Anger Drop C stuff almost exclusively during that album tour. And he has the Drop C# for All Nightmare Long, though his guitar tends to change. Same with Seek and Destroy where he had a Michael Schenker V replica in some shows. 

For Metallica, anything goes, and yes, their concerts are practically guitar porn.


----------



## Hollowman (Jan 21, 2010)

yellowv said:


> The secret is in the wah pedal



That the answer!!! The wah pedal. it's always the wah pedal.


----------

